# Mold?



## Windblowswolf (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought some hybrid aponogeton bulbs from walmart that have a guarantee to sprout within 30 days. They have been in for about 4 days and are growing white clear ish fluffy stuff I'm pretty sure is mold and it's gotten all over Declan's sandstone cave hole thing. Should I take out the bulbs that have fuzz on them? And how do I clean the rock? Also there is an oily film on top of the water. Is this related to the mold?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Pull HIM out, then work on the tank. This stuff can be pervasive and come back over and over.

Standard practice is to throw out any bulbs that start to show white fuzzy or are "soft" when you get them from the package.

Its not worth the shipping cost of mailing them to the company on the package, you can get apno's cheap from reliable sources.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Decor Aponogeton.htm

One thing I've found with most species of Apno is when they throw shoots to make new bulbs, let the bulbs grow out about two inch leaves then pinch off the shoot and plant the new bulb. This will cause the new plant to be smaller. I've had apno grow so long they went halfway across my ten and clogged the filter.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*as to the fuzzy white stuff...*

burn it... I don't know if your sandstone thing can be cured or not. There are some varieties of fuzzy white I've delt with that laugh at salted chlorinated 50% isopropyl alcohol... the only plant I've ever had survive it was an anubias bottom grower. I closed it in fresh treated water with lifeguard at 800% dosage and it survived while the fuz didn't. 

Uhoh, Sheen is in love, gotta break up the King in Sorority time... wonder which one I should put back in the 4-way... lol


----------



## Windblowswolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok so strip the tank put what Isn't affected by the mold in the old bowl and burn the rock... how bout the gravel and other rocks which were near the mold. Burn them too?


----------



## Windblowswolf (Feb 13, 2011)

I think What I'll do Is boil a big pot of water and take it off the eye then dump in (slowly) the gravel and rocks as well as the cave thing so that the mold is boiled off.


----------



## Windblowswolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Does the mold die in air or do I need to boil or burn it off?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Windblowswolf said:


> I think What I'll do Is boil a big pot of water and take it off the eye then dump in (slowly) the gravel and rocks as well as the cave thing so that the mold is boiled off.


^^ that.
Mix in salt with the boiling water then let it cool to about 175°. Don't pour water in the tank, give it some sunlight.

Small tanks are not safety glass, they will shatter and go for your toes.

I've heard that rinsing the tank with 50/50 isopropyl using a glove and sponge kills most the stuff like that. I know it knocks mildew right out of my work collars. Careful tho, its alcohol with the risks that come with it. No smokey, etc. Isopropyl is cheap too.

Just have no idea what type of epoxy/resin they used to make those fake sandstone things.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I heard boiling rocks will make them explode.


----------



## Windblowswolf (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going to put the gravel and rocks in a strainer and run boiling water over them a few times then leave them in the sun for a while. that should work I think. And the sandstone rock I have isn't fake. It is very old and was bought back when stores actually sold real things XP


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The type of mold and fungus that grows on the plant bulbs are usually harmless, however, rotting bulbs can pollute the tank and cause ammonia spikes that can be harmful to the livestock-
I would take out the bulb and if it is soft...toss it...
If it is still firm, rinse/rub the mold off and place the bulb in a shallow container of water in a window until it sprouts and then place it back in the tank...you don't want to bury them...the roots will find their way into the substrate....

Yes, some rocks and gravel may explode when boiled and or baked at high heat.....most gravel and/or rock only need a good rinse in warm running water....

I would do a good gravel vacuum in the tank and make a couple of 50% for a few days- if the mold spread over other objects in the tank manually remove the mold under running water

Careful using sandstone in aquariums-they can dissolve in water...sandrock is usually okay

The oily film is most likely organic and harmless-common cause are from fish foods, oils on your hands, air...etc.....decay/decomp of fish food and other organic things in the tank....among other things....it can be removed with a paper towel laid over it sometimes......add some water movement from a filter or airstone to keep it broke up so you can't see it and water changes/vacuum to help remove organic from the tank...like uneaten food, dead plants...etc......


----------

